

Github issues redesign - T_T
https://github.com/dashboard/issues/repos

======
cmwelsh
This redesign is a disaster. The contrast is horrible and the listing pages
look like a blurry cloud of pastels.

They would have been better off adding useful UI changes such as a checkbox at
the top that can select all issues, advanced filtering options by label, a
built-in UI for converting issues to pull requests, or even a way to
add/remove a label on an issue without having to re-select every single label
from scratch.

Instead they push out a muddy, unreadable theme with no option to switch back.
I'd be interested to hear from anyone who enjoys this new theme.

------
burntsushi
Dang. I'm really missing the miniature picture that was used to indicate who
was assigned to an issue. With that, it was dead simple to scan a list and see
exactly what was on my TODO.

